# APS Dating Site



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK, following on from a number of recent threads it is clear that there are many members on here that are:

1. Dating the wrong person because they aren't allowed to get new hersps and

2. Would do much better with one our our lovely members

So, perhaps we need a moderator to run our own dating site.

Any thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks good so far. 100% acceptance


----------



## OuZo (Mar 29, 2006)

I fixed that for ya :lol:


----------



## FAY (Mar 29, 2006)

I am taken ( I can hear a sigh of relief)and my man just loves herps!! I have no problems!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 29, 2006)

Thats fantastic! haha :wink:


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like you having marriage troubles mate, LOL

What herps was it that you werent allowed to get Petey?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahahah....brilliant!


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes Great idea.........But dont tell my girlfriend :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

I wasn't refering to my inability to get permission to get new herps. But I have read many posts recently where other people have said it. and after seeing th ephtoos thread, I just thought lats lots of people on here would do better by looking here. Of course, Like Fay, I am married and therefore not eligible to participate. there is always www.totallysleezyhusbands.com for that.


----------



## munkee (Mar 29, 2006)

Joking or otherwise Not a bad idea. Thinking about it, meeting like minded people, shared interests, something to talk about over dinner. The likely result I think in any serious attempt at this taking off is the number of people on the site. There really isn't a large enough group given the range of places people come from. Carins to Melbourne is the majority including perth and adelaide peoples. If there is 200 regular people on this site half of them married more again in relationships narrows it down alot. 

I fall into the taken category as well but thought that idea was worth a response to. The poll is interesting at the moment too.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey that would be cool. I have gotten together 5 couples (all are still married!). What a nice idea...! How thoughtful are you Peter!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

munkee said:


> Joking or otherwise Not a bad idea. Thinking about it, meeting like minded people, shared interests, something to talk about over dinner. The likely result I think in any serious attempt at this taking off is the number of people on the site. There really isn't a large enough group given the range of places people come from. Carins to Melbourne is the majority including perth and adelaide peoples. If there is 200 regular people on this site half of them married more again in relationships narrows it down alot.
> 
> I fall into the taken category as well but thought that idea was worth a response to. The poll is interesting at the moment too.



Well what about APS starting a 'HOBBIES' site...sort of like a national database where you click on your hobbie to meet like-minded people, this means if you like car-racing/reptiles/tennis/skiing/whatever, that you just stick your pic in each catagory.

Antlady....sounds like you just scored yourself a job!


----------



## munkee (Mar 29, 2006)

Hobbies is a very valid I have only met a few people from this site in person but I generally end up having long yarns with them and get along fairly well with them.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey I'd love to do it...its definitely my forte! 

And munkee- you'd be surprised. And the site will grow as the hobby does. 

I think its a brilliant idea. I'll even create a logo/banner for it *big grin*. (Gives me an excuse to play with some graphics programs!!)


----------



## peterescue (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't go out woth anyone from here, apart from being in a relationaship with two kids the thing Ive noticed about women who are into reptiles. Crazy as cut snakes. Stand back, stay clear woo woo. Not like the men who are all well balanced and completely normal like myself.


----------



## junglemad (Mar 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 29, 2006)

you calling me crazy? I'm as normal as they come! 8)


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 29, 2006)

peterescue said:


> I wouldn't go out woth anyone from here, apart from being in a relationaship with two kids the thing Ive noticed about women who are into reptiles. Crazy as cut snakes. Stand back, stay clear woo woo. Not like the men who are all well balanced and completely normal like myself.



Nearly got it right, it's not just women into reptiles that are crazy, it is ALL WOMEN :evil: 

*puts on flame suit*


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Interesting concept :wink: why not jump straight in the deep end and have a "couples seeking female" section  


SYDNEY - adventourous uninhibited couple into jungles, stimsons and most reptiles, seeking attractive younger single female for fun times. must not be into hybrids :wink: please PM details, phone number and pic (clothed :roll: ok) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

Definately start it up, as long as the whole thing can be very public, so we can laugh at all the people who get involved.

/me gets the popcorn ready


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 29, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Definately start it up, as long as the whole thing can be very public, so we can laugh at all the people who get involved.
> 
> /me gets the popcorn ready



Won't need to go out of the way to make it public, that will happen by itself as the claws come out and muscles flex over one person or another that a few may fight for.

Or when it all falls apart and the breakup becomes public...

/me brings in the backup popcorn


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 29, 2006)

ha ha ha, come on sdaji, I thought you might be the first to sign up. I look very pretty in pink. :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

Doesn't APS dating go on behind the scenes in a big way already? I thought the whole point of Peter's thread was to try to bring it into the golfish bowl. I think he owns a corn farm and is just trying to increase demand.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 29, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> Yes Great idea.........But dont tell my girlfriend :wink:









Oh man, what a pig! I can understand your desire for secret liasons :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Mar 29, 2006)

Peter is farming corn snakes?
Quick; peter post your rk details, adress, mothers maiden name and favourite food!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> ha ha ha, come on sdaji, I thought you might be the first to sign up. I look very pretty in pink. :lol:



Well, I'm sure you're a very pretty man, but considering the amount of trouble I'd be in with the penguins, Aimy and my girlfriend, I'd be reluctant. Then there's that whole "the idea completely disgusts me" thing too


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Peter is farming corn snakes?
> Quick; peter post your rk details, adress, mothers maiden name and favourite food!



Demand for corn snakes goes up when people are laughing at idiots trying to find love on a reptile site? Wow!

The popcorn is buttered and salted. Someone start trying!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

> Sdaji wrote: ?Definately start it up, as long as the whole thing can be very public, so we can laugh at all the people who get involved.
> 
> /me gets the popcorn ready
> 
> ...



nothing more entertaining you two reckon that other peoples embarassment, heartbreak, misery and misfortunes :wink: 
I have to concur  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

/me gets the backup backup popcorn ready :lol:


----------



## Oliver (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you sure it's very responsible to bring herp lovers together?
I love reptiles and the only thing stopping me having 200 million (or as many as I can afford) is my boyfriend. He likes them but he’s not a devotee, like most of us.
Imagine what would happen with two enthusiasts and a credit card…..


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 29, 2006)

bugger the penguins and co sdaji, how could you say the thought of me disgusts you?, Im deeply hurt and offended.!!


----------



## Parko (Mar 29, 2006)

You's could change the sites name to ''Aussie liaisons and dates'' the online forum for herpes enthusiasts. You can all post pictures of your herpes and get togethor to swap herpes. You can try to line breed your herpes for better colours and some can even hybridise their various forms of herpes. 
I wish you all luck with it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 29, 2006)

your a sick man parko, keep it up.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 29, 2006)

good point oliver haha


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> bugger the penguins and co sdaji, how could you say the thought of me disgusts you?, Im deeply hurt and offended.!!



It's not so much you, it's more the image of you in pink and attempting to be seductive *imagine the appropriate emoticons here*


----------



## Parko (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Trueblue, i have no problem keeping it up.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 29, 2006)

but what if i put my,(expensive), frilly knichers on too, I stole a pair off reptililian.


----------



## Parko (Mar 29, 2006)

You stole reptililililians pair of frilly knickered lizards? Have they been sexed?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 29, 2006)

parko, No they were crutchless so I cant tell.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, getting sicker by the minute..EXCELLENT


----------



## Parko (Mar 29, 2006)

It's trueblue's fault dee4, i'm just trying to keep this important thread meaningful.

Crutchless eh? Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nome (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a thread I started once.........but it went away :lol: 

You'd need a section for the frustrated partnered people that enjoy flirting though, imagine how different the herp threads would be if it were kept over at another section!! :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 29, 2006)

Nome, the forums here would be empty !!

:shock:


----------



## Gerry (Mar 29, 2006)

Parko said:


> It's trueblue's fault dee4, i'm just trying to keep this important thread meaningful.
> 
> Crutchless eh? Pics or it didn't happen.



Parko, Im pretty sure I dont wanna see TB is a pair of crutchless panties..... :shock: :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Poor Nome (& Steve) and Kath & Stu, and Kris & Kersten. Your partners actually read your posts. Otherwise, I'm totally for the frustrated partner site.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Haven't you heard? there's a new Bryony on the block! I'm all "sensible, mature, intelligent" Lily now! :wink: 

However, my suggestion is that potential dates put up bikini/budgiesmuggler shots, and the rest of us vote to pair couples up. Or vote them off. 

Oh Reality tv, what have you started?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh LILY what have you started


----------



## Stevo (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know what to write?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Me? nothing! It was Pete64 who started this. I'm just helping it along cos I too like popcorn and a good laugh!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol well pass me some popcorn then.

By the way, if it's budgie smuggling pics you're after I think you could probably find a few in other threads...or similar gratuitous ego boosting shots :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK, all bikini shots need to be filtered through me because we just cant have you lot posting willy nilly where there are children. I am now calling for a female volunteer to vet the budgie smuggler shots (OK, Rob, if you must). We will post then photo's without name and let you all decide.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Phew, I'm glad you landed that job, rob. It IS NOT budgie smuggler shots that I'M after. Ew :shock:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

I dunno Pete, I'd gladly help out with the screening, being the unbiased lass that I am....but I'm just not sure if my poor heart can take the ummmm......thrill? :shock:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 29, 2006)

Hang on a minute, thats not right, I want the bikini girls, come on its only fair, hell Ive been trying to get these lovely young women on here to show us there bikini shots for ages, besides sdaji dosent love me any more,


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhhh I beg to differ, I think that as women, Lily and I are the best equipped to judge the women. I'm sorry TrueBlue I just don't think you've got what it takes to judge this one :roll: Besides, I'm not takin the budgie smugglers :shock:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

You think YOU'VE got it bat, Trueblue! One esteemed member on this site told me he didn't want to be my friend since he discovered I wasn't INTELLIGENT! Is that why Sdaji dumped you too? Are you dumb but pretty like me? 

I'm with you , Kersten. No budgie smugglers. Ew.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 29, 2006)

Awww come on pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease, I really really really want to. I like girls in bikinis very very very much.
Come on pete, you started all this let me huh, go on please please please, Im as much of a frustrated partner as you.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

That's the problem! You like them too much, they'd ALL get past you, even the scary ones.....what kind of screening is that? :shock: 
I think if the alternative to dumb and pretty is intelligent and egomaniacal then I'd be happy with dumb :?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

This threads hilarious...  ...go guys! keep it up...er...i mean...


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Why Purps! That was just plain filthy  :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

What's egomanamical? Does it come in this season's colours?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

dee4 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm, getting sicker by the minute..EXCELLENT



dang......out of popcorn


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh Lily, you're like SO out of the loop! Everyone knows that it comes in black and black is always tres chic! Except when pink is the new black, or red....oh hey maybe you have a point..oh look, a pretty butterfly. I like pretty things.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK Rob, we will have two moderators of the ladies and as Lily & Kersten are obviously so keen they can share the budgies. Sorry girls, but I have seen only too many times the women that women choose and unfortunately we are trying to provide a service to the signle (and somewhat frustrated) men on this site. I truly believe that the guys will receive better service by Rob and I assessing the applicants. 

and why only 45 votes? there must be 100 people who have looked at this.

You people are just way to serious!!!!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> What's egomanamical? Does it come in this season's colours?



isnt that one of Jim Hensons muppets?....


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

NO BUDGIES!!!!!!!! Not even if I have to pretend to be a lesbian to get the bikini job.....isn't "bi-curiosity" cool these days?? Hey Pete, there you go! It's another section for your dating site


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

And by the way Pete...I've a feeling some of the taken men of the site are MORE frustrated than the single men :shock:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> And by the way Pete...I've a feeling some of the taken men of the site are MORE frustrated than the single men :shock:



its a bit like putting chocolate in front of a reformed chocoloholic isnt it kersten?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> oh look, a pretty butterfly. I like pretty things.


Me too. And shiny things! Especially if they are pretty AND shiny!

Bi-curious is the new black. All you have to do to get this seasons latest personality is giggle and say "I like jugs".


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, just by definition Kersten. You are right. Oh, and I will now let you judge in the "Girls looking for Girls" section.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Hot DAMN!!!! How do you like THEM apples TrueBlue.....I now get the hot lesbians!

Lily you're like SO right, as always.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

Good lord pete...look what you've started....new we should have stuck with the scratch n snif postcards from amsterdam


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> You think YOU'VE got it bat, Trueblue! One esteemed member on this site told me he didn't want to be my friend since he discovered I wasn't INTELLIGENT! Is that why Sdaji dumped you too? Are you dumb but pretty like me?
> 
> I'm with you , Kersten. No budgie smugglers. Ew.



I didn't dump TheTrueBlueRock because he is intelligent but pretty, it was really because the mushrooms forced me to. Who knows what evil agenda they had in mind?

Who is the esteemed APS member you refer to?


----------



## hornet (Mar 29, 2006)

thats a great idea, but dont think will help me with finding a chick my age up round here in CQ


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> Who is the esteemed APS member you refer to?


i can't say publicly. The shame is too great. i cried for days. Will pm you.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Awwww Hornet, put me on the case. I'm the Yenta from hell :twisted: 

I think the mushrooms thing has been done before......


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Poor Lily, I bet you were devastated to lose such a witty and wonderful gem of a man who'd say something like that :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

I just wanted to be his friend, that's all *sniff sniff*. But he clearly saw straight past my good looks, and into my vacant head *sob sob*


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh honey, it's okay. Not everyone can live up to his exacting standards :cry: I guess the woman to catch him would have to really be something special (not to mention have the patience of a saint :shock: )


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

mmmm. good looks....vacant head.... YOU"RE IN!!!!!!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol Pete, you're a simple guy with simple tastes eh?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

Whoa, you're actually serious! I think you were trying to tease me and TrueBlue  I didn't realise he was an esteemed member of APS


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know if esteeemed is the word I'd use :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would have NO HOPE with Lily. she is way above my capacity. I was merely accepting her for our young single male group. this is not about me remember Kersten. I am merely a conduit here.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh I remember Pete :wink: But I think you're a bit hard on yourself there!


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Whoa, you're actually serious! I think you were trying to tease me and TrueBlue  I didn't realise he was an esteemed member of APS


Isn't he esteemed? Well he's certainly smart. Too smart for me


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

excuse me good people, but i think you're all forgetting one very important point here......


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

That you should always floss?


----------



## Dicco (Mar 29, 2006)

Lily, may I ask who this esteemed member is?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

No, that Central Qld seems to have the most representation on this thread. Lets go.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

dang yr good!  close....no I was thinking that you and lily have yet to post yr pics in the EVERYBODY thread.....eh....


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

someone needs to start dating me


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I don't know if esteeemed is the word I'd use :lol:



Well, from what I know, esteemed is a word I'd happily see used to describe him. Why do you suggest otherwise?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

nooooo, pete....dont take yr bat and ball and go home yet.....


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

You're making the assumption that I know the person. I don't. But I'd consider anyone who treats someone in that way anything BUT esteemed I'm funny like that though, I like people with a sense of basic human decency...don't you?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

alby said:


> someone needs to start dating me



where's ninapeas???? do you floss?.....its important you know....


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

I've lost my dental floss again. And is the bathroom north, or left? No wonder The Smartest Man On APS doesn't want to be my friend. I'd probably keep forgetting his name and calling him "Lily", or something. 

Purple, I'm there! In the aqua print halter-necked sun dress!


----------



## Dicco (Mar 29, 2006)

Aww, C'mon Lily, let me in on the goss, who's this mysterious esteemed APS herper?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Alby, I'd date you if you were free and had a shingleback and didn't mind beautiful, dumb girls. On second thoughts, no I wouldn't cos I'd hate all your friends to be envious of you.

Dicco, I really can't say. I have forgotten how to spell Cleverest Man In The Whole Wide World's name. I bet HE never looses his dental floss!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not running away purple, these posts are just too damn quick. Oh, and my photo comes up with every post I make. Unfortunately, so does the guy's head I am sitting on but that doesnt matter.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

And I do want to be yoru friend Lily


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Purple, I'm there! In the aqua print halter-necked sun dress!



lily....LILY....dont make me go through 40 pages!!!!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Whaddya say Purps, come down to Gladdie and we'll fix up all the single aps boys from here :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

*puts on her matchmaker hat*


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

yr on....thought you were in mackay though....

and....ah.....urm....about yr pic? eh...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

so, girls, is Alby in or what? he has asked. C'mon.


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Alby, I'd date you if you were free and had a shingleback and didn't mind beautiful, dumb girls. On second thoughts, no I wouldn't cos I'd hate all your friends to be envious of you.
> 
> hahaha i am free and i dotn have a shingleback but i can buy one :lol: and dont worry about my friends ill just beat them with a stick :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> You're making the assumption that I know the person. I don't. But I'd consider anyone who treats someone in that way anything BUT esteemed I'm funny like that though, I like people with a sense of basic human decency...don't you?



Yeah, I was making that assumption. I didn't realise you'd gain a negative opinion of someone without knowing anything about them other than a one sided opinion based on a single out of context flippant remark 

I think he has a good sense of human decency.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mackay, lets buy little green island and make it our dating joint


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

just cause u invented this thread pete dosnt mean your invited anywhere :mrgreen:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

onya pete....straight to the point.....no mucking about with you eh.....

he hasnt mentioned if he flosses yet...........where IS ninapeas....


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Alby, I have a shingleback to be balloted through Macherps. Get your name on the list or just buy it off whoever gets it


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually Sdaji, I don't have a "negative" opinion, I don't have any opinion at all. I simply pointed out that if it were the case I'd hardly call him esteemed :wink: 
This is the internet, in case you've forgotten. None of us are what we come across as here, and to make any assumptions at all based on what you read in a thread, whether it be about a person's character or opinions is plain ridiculous.


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

heheh see pete i knew you were a good guy full of ideas.....cant wait to give ya a big cuddle on saturday night and maybe even a kiss


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> where IS ninapeas....


SHHHHH, Purp! Or I'll have to fight her for him!

Alby, are you sure you're not too smart for me? *bats eyelashes adorably*


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

neanapeas is ummmm i dont know still chokin on her coffee i think :mrgreen:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> This is the internet, in case you've forgotten. None of us are what we come across as here, and to make any assumptions at all based on what you read in a thread, whether it be about a person's character or opinions is plain ridiculous.


I'm actually unattractive and smart. I didn't get all those HD's at uni by spending the whole of semester time on my knees!


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

hahaha me smart im just a carpenter hehehe so what does that tell u...


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

> Alby, I have a shingleback to be balloted through Macherps. Get your name on the list or just buy it off whoever gets it



I thought it was a condition that you do not sell the animal if you win the ballot? :?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

alby said:


> heheh see pete i knew you were a good guy full of ideas.....cant wait to give ya a big cuddle on saturday night and maybe even a kiss



ooookay....do i see another segement of the site coming up here.....

anyway alby, we've got to invite pete....he's THE MAN!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol careful kiddies, there's folks out there reading this who think you're all serious :lol: Which of course you are :twisted: ?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

> I didn't get all those HD's at uni by spending the whole of semester time on my knees!



:shock:


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> alby said:
> 
> 
> > heheh see pete i knew you were a good guy full of ideas.....cant wait to give ya a big cuddle on saturday night and maybe even a kiss
> ...



haha yes pete is the man but u cant tell him that it goes to his head :wink:


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol careful kiddies, there's folks out there reading this who think you're all serious :lol: Which of course you are :twisted: ?


well im being serious who else aint lol :roll:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> > I didn't get all those HD's at uni by spending the whole of semester time on my knees!
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:



:lol: PMSL :lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> I'm actually unattractive and smart. I didn't get all those HD's at uni by spending the whole of semester time on my knees!



now i know why i wanted to be a uni teacher :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

I only got 1 HD. But at least it was for accounting. And welcome to the thread Breds. I noticed the "Yes" vote went up by 1 just after you came in. Lily's "friend" is clearly one of the 17!!!

And I couldn't put a GTP syndicate together but how about the Little Green Island one?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol why Alby...because the women DON'T get on their knees for their HD's? :shock:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

alby said:


> hahaha me smart im just a carpenter hehehe so what does that tell u...



now that ive wiped the tears of mirth from my eyes after Mr Bredli's post.....

A-HA!!!!!!!!!! people i think we just found us an enclosure designer!!!!!!....this of course means you must be good with yr hands.....


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hands or fingers purple? Ooops. did I say that.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

No, he's sick of using his hands, hence this thread..


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> alby said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha me smart im just a carpenter hehehe so what does that tell u...
> ...



hahaha good with my hands u better belive it purple i dont seem to be complaining :roll: 

and yes i probally could design some good enclosures if i wanted hehehehe :lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> No, he's sick of using his hands, hence this thread..



hahahah


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Hands or fingers purple? Ooops. did I say that.



i use both pete nothing like trying new things :wink: u just wait till sat big boy


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

There are some individuals who want to join APS dating. They look pretty good.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Oooo carpenters! I like carpenters!

And Mr Bredli, you're a man of the world, surely!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

> i use both pete nothing like trying new things u just wait till sat big boy



Uh oh.. somebody's in for some lovin'..


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay, they will probably keep themselves out of reach, but their friend is a real doll.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Ooooo carrots! Good for dangling!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

Which world would that be Reptilian?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

I moved my rear to the wall after reading that and it wasn't even directed at me! Lookout Pete! Remember to breathe deep :shock:


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Oooo carpenters! I like carpenters!!



hehehe so whens our date baby want me to bring the tool belt :wink:


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I moved my rear to the wall after reading that and it wasn't even directed at me! Lookout Pete! Remember to breathe deep :shock:



and remember it ony stings at the start u get used to it and maybe might enjoy it :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh Alby....that was just plain sad :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahhahahaha :lol: 
actually I've been meaning to ask you about the turnip? in your avatar.....vegie person eh...  

Yip Pete.....1 vote for Green Island....lets just not call it Jurassic Park eh


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Arj, I just need to know which section you are putting the carrots in. man looking for woman, woman looking for man etc. Or now do we need one "vegetable out of work". Ooops again


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

sounds like a jail initiation line alby


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Oh Alby....that was just plain sad :lol:



opps  i think i might just shhhs now


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

This site turned into a hardcore sex chat room so gradually, i hardly even noticed.. :lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> sounds like a jail initiation line alby


it is pete and they call me bubba


----------



## NoOne (Mar 29, 2006)

Your sure getting some enjoyment out of something thats not for you pete.......acounting get a bit lonely and boring sometimes :lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 29, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> This site turned into a hardcore sex chat room so gradually, i hardly even noticed.. :lol:



hahah yes it has im waiting to be kicked off :twisted:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol MrBredli you've obviously missed some of the other threads lately :roll:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

dugadugabowbow said:


> Your sure getting some enjoyment out of something thats not for you pete.......acounting get a bit lonely and boring sometimes :lol:



that cause we all voted Pete THEE man to run the new website with Lily, Kerstn and AntLady too....


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

So anyways, when do i get a date?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> hahahhahahaha :lol:
> actually I've been meaning to ask you about the turnip? in your avatar.....vegie person eh...
> 
> Yip Pete.....1 vote for Green Island....lets just not call it Jurassic Park eh



The turnips... yes... a strange fascination I have with them, I can't explain it, I suppose I can't really even understand it. I don't really like eating them, I don't like having them, I suppose I just think they look cool and thinking about them fascinates me somehow. Hardly surprising really, they are purple funky things.

These turnips have had their tap roots cut off, but are otherwise exactly what I like in turnips. Great colour, they just have an intangible appeal about them.







As for carrots, they're things which you can get amazing mileage out of. Sure, they're good in a salad or stew, they're great for your cockroaches (those ones are sitting on a cockroach colony, soon to go in and be eaten), but the best way to get value from a carrot is to dangle it just out of reach of a donkey which is connected to a cart. Donkeys are very stupid and will continue to pull your cart in a futile effort to reach the carrot, never getting any closer, but relentlessly trying nonetheless. This is a commonly used concept, you'll be surprised where it gets used.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

No Breds, the dates are only for the single people. we are just here to assist.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

alby said:


> someone needs to start dating me



depends which section of the new site you click on haha.....sorry alby, couldnt resist


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm single now, so when do i get a date?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm single. And my cart seems to be moving in just exactly the direction I want it to! Thanks again, Carrots!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

pmsl damn those pesky carrot danglers eh Lily :wink:


----------



## crackers (Mar 29, 2006)

im going with some of the earlier comments
there are some lovely looking girls on this site but they are all crazy.......... :roll: 
i mean they all play with snakes for goodness sakes :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you know many straight women who DON'T play with snakes Crackers? :shock:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Well carrots have to be good for something other than crickets and cockroaches.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, sorry cracker, snakes & crazy are a given. Thats why we have our own forum. Only other characteristics are relevant here.

so far we have:

Breds & Alby - men 

Lily - Women

Carrots & turnips - yet to be classified

peter, Rob & Kersten - given up

anyone else?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

crackers said:


> im going with some of the earlier comments
> there are some lovely looking girls on this site but they are all crazy.......... :roll:
> i mean they all play with snakes for goodness sakes :wink:



trou***er snakes should get a mention here.... :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> Lily - Women


Huh?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yep, sorry cracker, snakes & crazy are a given. Thats why we have our own forum. Only other characteristics are relevant here.
> 
> so far we have:
> 
> ...



yeah.... i am a funky purple turnip or is that the wrong classification?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm.. does that mean Alby and i are going to have to fight over Reptilian? We could always share :wink:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

> Quote: ?
> Lily - Women
> 
> 
> Huh?



He's just referring to your split personalities..


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, I thought he meant that we were being classified as to what we LIKED! I don't like women, I only like Sir Cleverpants 2006. Oh, and carpenters, like Jesus and Alby. Are you a carpenter or Jesus, MrBredli?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> yeah.... i am a funky purple turnip or is that the wrong classification?



You're a turnip? Well, I don't say this often, but in APS style...

"Pics please!"


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll be whatever you want me to be princess :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

no, Breds no sharing, we will get more applicants I am sure. we have dropped from 65% support to 62% support. Oh, but what I would give for 62% support in politics. Oh, and Lily, I meant that you ARE a woman, not that you WANT a woman. If I am wrong, please advise.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

So I'm given up?! pete I resemble that remark :shock:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, please do advise, we'd all LOVE to hear that!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> purplefunkything said:
> 
> 
> > yeah.... i am a funky purple turnip or is that the wrong classification?
> ...



well actually...CRICKEY! look at the time.....alas.. (deep sigh, back of hand on forhead),I am out of annual leave and have to go to work to pretend to work 2morrow...... if i dont go to bed shortly I shall turn into a funky purple pumpkin


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

I am a woman. And also apparently a princess (thanks MrBredli :wink: )


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol does that also diminish your IQ...I wonder, it might be a question for Mr Rectally Retentive 2006....


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > purplefunkything said:
> ...



Just as I thought, you're not a turnip, you're just a woman 

***cue flame thrower carrying feminists


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol does that also diminish your IQ...I wonder, it might be a question for Mr Rectally Retentive 2006....


It does diminish ones IQ, it's the tiara, you see. But being a princess does wonders for ones posture!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think any of them care enough to flame somehow :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> ***cue flame thrower carrying feminists


Not every hairy-legged, hairy-armpitted woman is a feminist! (Just wanted to be sure you knew this)


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Kersten said:
> 
> 
> > Lol does that also diminish your IQ...I wonder, it might be a question for Mr Rectally Retentive 2006....
> ...



Hmm thanks for that Lily....and I didn't even have to ask the resident offsider, Captain BrownNoser for help :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

> I am a woman. And also apparently a princess (thanks MrBredli :wink: )



Awww shucks... she winked at me


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually Lily, I thought you may have said that not every feminist is a hairy legged, hairy armpitted woman.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> Awww shucks... she winked at me


And fluttered my eyelashes and twirled my hair around my finger!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

aahhhhhh sdaj....but what a woman! hahaha


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Actually Lily, I thought you may have said that not every feminist is a hairy legged, hairy armpitted woman.


Oh golly, now I'm all confused again. Please, someone smart help me!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Actually Lily, I thought you may have said that not every feminist is a hairy legged, hairy armpitted woman.



But that would have been a lie

*cue more angry feminists


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> aahhhhhh sdaj....but what a woman! hahaha


*shrug* I already have one, I'd have prefered a turnip!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> peterjohnson64 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Lily, I thought you may have said that not every feminist is a hairy legged, hairy armpitted woman.
> ...



look over yonder paddock....a bright shiny butterfly!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm surprised that you haven't yet picked up on the fact that if there are any such women on the site...they don't care...but continue to call attention to your "sexism" if you like :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> peterjohnson64 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Lily, I thought you may have said that not every feminist is a hairy legged, hairy armpitted woman.
> ...



Oh dear oh dear oh dear. Please, Mr Brain Of The Universe, I'm just so lost without you *weeps into her hands*


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> purplefunkything said:
> 
> 
> > aahhhhhh sdaj....but what a woman! hahaha
> ...



careful....theres a sack of potatoes joke in there somewhere....


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I'm surprised that you haven't yet picked up on the fact that if there are any such women on the site...they don't care...but continue to call attention to your "sexism" if you like :wink:



I notice you're responding 

APS has had its fair share of bra burners over the last couple of years.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > peterjohnson64 said:
> ...



There there, would you like a carrot?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> look over yonder paddock....a bright shiny butterfly!


Oh, a butterfly. So shiny and pretty. I do love butterflies. Now, what was I saying? I've quite forgotten! Nevermind, I'll go and play with the butterfly!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > purplefunkything said:
> ...



Come on then


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> There there, would you like a carrot?


And a carrot? All a girl needs to keep her happy, carrots and butterflies. Now where's my cart?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> > There there, would you like a carrot?
> 
> 
> And a carrot? All a girl needs to keep her happy, carrots and butterflies. Now where's my cart?



I assume you already have a supply of sufficiently stupid donkeys


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

> Quote: ?
> Awww shucks... she winked at me
> 
> 
> And fluttered my eyelashes and twirled my hair around my finger!



8)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mmmm.... support down to 61% now. I thought the late nighters would have perfered this topic.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

reptililian said:


> > look over yonder paddock....a bright shiny butterfly!
> 
> 
> Oh, a butterfly. So shiny and pretty. I do love butterflies. Now, what was I saying? I've quite forgotten! Nevermind, I'll go and play with the butterfly!



obviously when you were born you had the choice of being excellent in the sak or have an excellent memory.....


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> I assume you already have a supply of sufficiently stupid donkeys


more than I know what to do with!


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

> obviously when you were born you had the choice of being excellent in the sak or have an excellent memory.....


I certainly am poor in the memory department! What's a sak?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll show you!! :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I'll show you!! :lol:



:lol: PMSL :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

oh look....... :shock: ......we've scared alby away, wonder if he's heading to green island for a turnip or a carrot?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

No, if he's heading to little green island, its for a sand fly.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 29, 2006)

Soooo...

Interesting thread! Pete are we declaring on 334 again?!

So far we have a couple of interested men and only one available woman?!! 

Come on girls! There is more of you out there im sure!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am setting up a test user on RSVP. I need some help here. First - need to talk about me (being us) and then about our match.

did you vote Pugs?


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 29, 2006)

one very single funky-purple-all-larfed-out-turnip over and out - see you's 2morrow nite, going to bed.....vege free.....

pugsley....hope you voted yes in the poll......


----------



## reptililian (Mar 29, 2006)

I need to retire too. My brain hurts


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.rsvp.com.au/profile/prof...9762804632&s=98274153&l=en&u=1048445&t=MEMBER


----------



## pugsly (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep I voted, of course YES

Geeeez.. 

But remember on these dates, pics or it didnt happen! :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, back to 62%.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Kersten said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that you haven't yet picked up on the fact that if there are any such women on the site...they don't care...but continue to call attention to your "sexism" if you like :wink:
> ...



But not as an angry feminist :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

oh dear, Ieave and have dinner and look what happens while I'm gone...nothing :shock:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 29, 2006)

What, 100 posts not enough. Of course nothing happend. this is a men and women thread. Nothing has changed in the last 200 thousand years between men and women. what do you expect from this little, big eared, buck teethed, weasel in one simple dating thread.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2006)

Results man!!!! I expect births, deaths and marriages! Excitement! Or maybe just the wholesale slaughter of turnips :lol:


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 29, 2006)

> I wouldn't go out woth anyone from here, apart from being in a relationaship with two kids the thing Ive noticed about women who are into reptiles. Crazy as cut snakes. Stand back, stay clear woo woo. Not like the men who are all well balanced and completely normal like myself.



PMSL!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 30, 2006)

Did you vote Azz. results didnt change?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 30, 2006)

nah, i agree there are some hotties on here i didn't expect. but i'm crazy for mah lady. and i didn't wanna leave a negative 

i'm coming through your way for work in a month pete, we'll have to catch up for a beer or coffee.

i'm also flying down to the expo too, so i guess i'll see ya there also. 

i have never been past grafton in my whole life, and in the next two months i'm goin on these trips - 

1st- sydney - recreational trip to taronga zoo and all the other reptile parks down there.
2nd- sydney2melb2tas2melb2adel2sydney then home - for work.
3rd- melbourne for herp expo, i'm driving the other two, flying on this one.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 30, 2006)

then again, i don't have to leave a neg, as i think it's a good idea, just not something i'd use - i'll vote now.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

My god log off for a while and this turns into a marothon, OK enough talk ladies Pete and I are ready for the bikini parade, and feel free to incorperate the carrots that sdaji was so kind to donate.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

> ..and feel free to incorperate the carrots that sdaji was so kind to donate.



("no you cant, your getting offensive" how about we play hide your password?
Peterescue)


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

"YES"


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 30, 2006)

OMG :shock:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

I meant hide it in your bikini top of course :wink:


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 30, 2006)

pmsl


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

"decorum please""


----------



## pugsly (Mar 30, 2006)

aahhhh late night sex talk.. and its free!


----------



## Linus (Mar 30, 2006)

Isn't it weird that the biggest threads never have anything to do with snakes. 

Can't people just list themselves in the for sale or wanted to buy section?


----------



## Stevo (Mar 30, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> no, Breds no sharing, we will get more applicants I am sure. we have dropped from 65% support to 62% support. Oh, but what I would give for 62% support in politics. Oh, and Lily, I meant that you ARE a woman, not that you WANT a woman. If I am wrong, please advise.



Maybe before joining dating site , everyone should sit this test:
http://hemaleorshemale.com/

You just never know....................................


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol:  :roll: :shock: 

I just read this whole thread, so many emotions! hahahaha

Was someone looking for me by the way??


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 30, 2006)

I missed the thread additions last night too.  

With so much flirting going on in here, I think it's time for Pete (as thread instigator/couples moderator) to choose the couples for their first trial night. Then they can show each other their snakes all night, and come back, report on each other with all the goss and dirt and gory bits and if they didn't impress, do the trial night all over again!

Looks like Sdaji is getting the most interest, who will you choose for him Pete ? Reptililian, she's clearly keen, they have been at each others throats for a while and you know what is said about hating each other too much  Or, Purple Funky Thing, she has stated the obvious and is clearly interested, or someone could send him a box of turnips and he could just settle for his preferred turnip?

Actually, Mr Bredli seems obviously, black eye making, push me over and ask if I enjoyed the trip, keen on Reptililian, so perhaps that would be a good pair to start with, and Sdaji and Purple Funky Thing can make a night of it.

That leaves Sdaji's preferred turnip, for... the carrots !  

Of course, they can all just swap partners if it doesn't work out. :twisted:

To be honest, I am not really sure if anyone else was single, it was only the above doing all the flirting that stood out as so, I think the rest are looking at playing the field!

Can the rest of the singles please stand up to be counted !!



(sorry about all the edits, remind me in future, not to attempt to spell without my first cup of coffee in the morning  )


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Come one nina, reptililian, junlgrl, and all you others out there, pete and I are waitting for the bikini pics. We MUST see before we buy.- sorry see before we contact a suitable suitor.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

Never one to back down from a challenge! haha


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Hot hot hot hot hot hot, thats is hot nina. I think maybe I should just keep you for myself.


----------



## munkee (Mar 30, 2006)

You're only encouraging him Nina!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

lol :twisted:


----------



## munkee (Mar 30, 2006)

On a semi serious note. Were the photos you have been posting a gift package type thing or did you get them done as part of a modelling portfolio? Or just with friend and a camera and makeup etc?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

It was through a professional photograohic place, and it was for a birthday present (lots of fun, I recommend it) although the pics at the end are rather pricey.

I wouldn't mind having a modelling portfolio


----------



## buck (Mar 30, 2006)

Well from all of the pics that you have posted on here Nina I have to say that you sure do make the photographers job look easy. 8) *picks jaw up from the ground*


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

Well thankyou! He got so excited when I said I used to do ballet, he always wanted to photograph a 'ballerina'. But the pics cost me enough, so I dont think I will go back for a while lol


----------



## munkee (Mar 30, 2006)

Ther reason I ask is that I thought it a good idea for my younger sister for her birthday this year. Something special for her 21st you know.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

It is good fun, I recommend she bring quite a few clothes to change in to. They do everything else.

Be prepared for the cost though, my pics (to buy, not the session) were $800


----------



## peterescue (Mar 30, 2006)

*NB*

Be aware that not everyone on this site is considered to be over the age of consent. Sexual grooming laws are quite loose in their reading so i would ask you to use caution when posting in threads like this. 
Thankyou


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

pfft, you should've read some of the stuff posted last night! THAT was getting a bit... risque?


----------



## munkee (Mar 30, 2006)

Turning 21 only happens once I would probably go in with my older brother and perhaps parents as well.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

Good idea. I think she would love it!


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 30, 2006)

just like to say i have just read all 17 pages, and have no clue what the hell is going on really, wait this sounds familiar. 

i'm off to start reading them all over again.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I’m all for a dating service and give it the big thumbs up, but I’ve still got a couple of reservations about it.

For example:

1.	Can the Dates be delivered interstate?
2.	What can I do if one of the Dates I’ve ordered has gone off.
3.	I don’t mind if my Date comes from overseas, but I do prefer the home grown variety.
4.	Not that I’m homophobic, but what the hell would happen when I rip the delivery open and discover I’ve been sent a prune?

Anyway, these Dates look pretty good to me


----------



## reptililian (Mar 30, 2006)

> 3. I don’t mind if my Date comes from overseas, but I do prefer the home grown variety.


Where do you obtain your's from Moosenoose? i have only ever been able to find dates imported from Turkey.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Methinks Moosey has a stash of "homegrown dates" 

Ummm re the pics....I thought it was the singles who were posting pictures?


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 30, 2006)

It seems, that in this thread, it is more than just the singles that are trying to hook up. 

Ahhh, APS Dating Service, I love it, I knew it would afford hours of entertainment.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a feeling you may be right Wrasse :wink:


----------



## bigbing (Mar 30, 2006)

Im looking for a girlfriend........... Just don't tell my wife


----------



## Gerry (Mar 30, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> It seems, that in this thread, it is more than just the singles that are trying to hook up.



hey Im single... although not very good looking, broke at the moment and quite creepy... now who wants to date me!

this thread is hilarious.......


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 30, 2006)

mate don't be so hard on yourself, this is aps and you have a snake


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

> I knew it would afford hours of entertainment



yes :wink: just the mere mention of sexual innuendo :roll: is still "enough" to keep everyone amused for 18 plus pages of drivel :wink: 

so what does that suggest :wink: everyones oversexed :roll: or undersexed (more likely IMO) :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

> Never one to back down from a challenge! haha



Where's the carrot? 

:lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Well??.

(love your work mr bredli).

PS, Peter you are right, keep it clean like I do please people).


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

haha yea thats right everyone, follow Blue's example


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol I was wodnering if the thread would die off now....are you doing a public service and bumping it back up TrueBlue? How kind and considerate you are to the single folk  :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

May I ask how recent those pics are nina?.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes kersten, Im only here to help.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 30, 2006)

Down boy!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

umm, last year? I think


----------



## alby (Mar 30, 2006)

man after i left last night things kept on moving forward..so whats on the menu tonight ladies and gents :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

carrots?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

hot.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Same thing as usual apparently Alby :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

*carrot?*

lol!


----------



## cris (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: 
What a great idea, You could even get away with saying "come back to my place and ill show you my snake" without the usual slap. :lol: 
(sorry if some1 has said this already i havnt read all 269 posts)


:idea: There should also be a dating site for single reptiles :idea:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr Bredli will be disapointed you didnt even try to hide it.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol we'll add another section...if we can hook up the garden vegies (well the carrots and turnips anyway) we should be able to help the herps  Do you want first dibs on screening bikini pics of the single herps Cris??


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

Cute idea cris, we could ahve Secret Reptile Liasons


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Tell the truth TrueBlue....weren't YOU just a little disappointed too? :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

:cry:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Awwww you poor thing! Dry your eyes princess


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Ive just had a really really really good idea, why dont you set up a section in APS so that nina can model her bikinis.? 
Good idea dont ya recon, made me stop crying.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Well you'll have to ask her....I tell you what, Pete may even let you do the screening of those ones!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Whatcha recon Nina, huh huh.
Please pete.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 30, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Hey Ive just had a really really really good idea, why dont you set up a section in APS so that nina can model her bikinis.?
> Good idea dont ya recon, made me stop crying.



That section of APS already exists by the look of things. Its called "chit chat".


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

hahah yea..riiiight


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh Olive.....rotfpmfsl!


----------



## keelow (Mar 30, 2006)

dating forum....

christ.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh Keelow mate I think Christ is WAY past wanting a date :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

No way havnt you seen sdaji, hes jesus come back from the crypt.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Really? It all makes sense now........


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 30, 2006)

i would of thought it was more of a very scary thought :shock:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't be so bold as to mock the Lord :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 30, 2006)

if he is the lord, i'd hate to think who i am then. :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I'm sure I don't know.....but apparently Sdaji is my stepson...I'm married to God


----------



## Slateman (Mar 30, 2006)

Sexslatina ask me to put her vote in for yes.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

Just what we need in here.. a sexlesslatina :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

And what's YOUR vote Slateman? :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

I like girls in bikinis.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Really?! I hadn't noticed


----------



## Hickson (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn this is a long thread! Sorry I missed the beginning last night.

Hix is single.



Hix


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

And the girlies sure do love a man who talks in the third person


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 30, 2006)

WAnted : single female, must be able to cook and clean and own a GTP. Please send photo of GTP


----------



## brrrrrr (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

wheres pete when you need him?, accounting?,- (for what he started probally).


----------



## zulu (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re APS*

MMM opportunity knocks  Swaps wife for feeding GTP,lives happily everafter


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, right up until you realise you've lost the (thinks of the kiddies perusing the site before getting to explicit) conjugal perks that your wife supplies :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Mar 30, 2006)

I have to put good word for Hixy here. Girls he is great bloke and lot of fun. I am surprice that he is still single.
Mabe he is looking for Czech girl, I will ask Sexslatine for sure Hixy.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 30, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Yes, right up until you realise you've lost the (thinks of the kiddies perusing the site before getting to explicit) conjugal perks that your wife supplies :wink:



You'd be surprised at the tricks you can teach a gtp.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Why Olive, I'd say you just made me blush....but we both know I'd be lying :wink: :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

one of these you mean, hell Id rather have nina in a bikini.!!!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol, is it "show off your big python night" True Blue?  :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Mar 30, 2006)

Slateman said:


> I have to put good word for Hixy here. Girls he is great bloke and lot of fun. I am surprice that he is still single.
> Mabe he is looking for Czech girl, I will ask Sexslatine for sure Hixy.



Thanks for the rap, Slatey!

And I look even better without the beard!



Hix


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Hell Ive got to be useful for something.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Considering the distinct lack of women posting at the moment, I'll keep my comments about the usefulness of men to myself...til I get some backup! Come on girls, give me a hand here :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

MEN, what do you mean men.!! were always useful havent you seen the new beer ads on tv, I bet you women couldnt make beer rain, or robots.


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Considering the distinct lack of women posting at the moment, I'll keep my comments about the usefulness of men to myself...til I get some backup! Come on girls, give me a hand here :wink:



I'll give you a hand, two if need be, but im sure one will do the trick.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Now I know there's probably no point even trying to point this fact out to a MAN!!!! but have you ever tried giving birth...or putting up with the brainless antics of men? 

*DUCKS*


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol ta Bargain :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd rather see a GTP than me in a bikini! or a GTP in a bikini?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats not our job, as for our antics, they are always of sound mind and the uptmost of inteligence goes in to every one.


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol ta Bargain :lol:



Dont thank me yet, give me 3 to 4 hours before you thank me....


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Would ya look at this, we have bargainbucket on one hand and kersten thinks shes a bargain, dont women ever stop shopping.?


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Would ya look at this, we have bargainbucket on one hand and kersten thinks shes a bargain, dont women ever stop shopping.?



hehehe, i could manipulate that statement, but i dont want to rock the boat so soon...lol


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh rock away! Life's too boring to be nice all the time  And who says I'm a bargain?! :shock:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

By the way Bargain, where's your introducitony thingiemibob? Who the hell are ya?  (I mean that in the nicest way possible :wink:


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

I did have it in my signature area but for some reason it doesnt show up.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought you thought that bargainbucket was a bargain thats what I thought is that not what you thought.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol my god Blue.....that was a mouthful!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

try saying it fast 10 times.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

my tongue just fell out!


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 30, 2006)

**Look at me! Look at me!!** :lol: :lol:
Hix baby, you have no beard? But facial hair is hot... :cry: I'm sure you're still devilishly attractive :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

see that proves that men are more inteligent, I may of sugested to say it fast 10 times but Im not silly enough to do it. :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

I think you should probably not judge all females based on the actions of one :wink: Lol I'm not silly enough to try! Mind you, for all you know I could be a man....thank god i'm not :lol:


----------



## alby (Mar 30, 2006)

i cant belive this is still goiong


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

yea, cool huh? hahah


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

But kersten, one that looks like that in a bikini will have ANY man beliving her.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol...oh dear wouldn't you be horribly disappointed to find out that you were wrong! I could tell you a funny story....


----------



## alby (Mar 30, 2006)

welll come on tell us kersten


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm seeing too many words, and not enough bikinis, i'm going to stop viewing this thread unless you girls pick up your game..


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol...oh dear wouldn't you be horribly disappointed to find out that you were wrong! I could tell you a funny story....



So you are 57, have lost the fight with gravity, and are very very lonely???


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 30, 2006)

hey I did my bit!!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh it's not very PG mate :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes MrBredli I agree whole heartedly, and you should be obeyed imediately.!!!!!!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

pmsl yeah Bucket, how did you guess?


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

The avatar photo.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

why is ninapeas and mrbredli always snuggling together in the members coloum


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol you got all that from a picture of Siouxsie Sioux? Impressive :|


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

Jealous?


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Only people with physical complex's have pretty avatar photos, cause they are too scared to show the truth to strangers, and they use the internet to hide their ugly shells. 

I mean, who would know if you are telling the truth or just being a flat out liar????


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Pmsl really? I'll have to remember that :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

I swear to god i'm a bredli!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Loo don;t worry MrBredli..we believe you :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes mrbedli, its not fair.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

It's ok TrueBlue.. we can work something out (should i continue writing this.. it's probably going to earn me 7 days on the side line, and Nina won't snuggle up to me anymore... hmmm..) ...

&lt;Delete> 
&lt;Delete> 
&lt;Delete>

I'm such a pussy..


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Im just a bargainbucket of chicken. 

Once people are done with the breasts and thighs, all that is left of me is the greasy box. 

LOL, so well done the kiddies wont understand it.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Well now that's just fascinating...I've never known a man with one of those :shock: Or is Heath now a unisexual name?

C'mon people, what have I missed while I've been gone?


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Heather.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Very good. And I see I've missed nothing.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh bye bye Mr Bredli lmao


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

If there was, im sure the roots would be showing.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

oh no please dont kick him off as I dared him to but wasnt quite sure if he would, WELL!!.
LOVE your work mrbredli.


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Love the work of the "fab abs" machine more!



Oh, and the slave labour sweat shop workers making mini hammocks!!!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## farmdog (Mar 30, 2006)

25 pages of nothing APS ppl yet another thread of nothing.

see things don't change


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

Absolutely nothing?! .. You should have been here 5 mins ago :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry we're not more cerebrally stimulating


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

this is the most sofisticated discusion Ive had in years.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> MEN, what do you mean men.!! were always useful havent you seen the new beer ads on tv, I bet you women couldnt make beer rain, or robots.



thems fighting words!!!!!!! i make salubrious beer


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

i leave on 13 pages, come back to 25! so many posts to reply to....so little time!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Y'know Blue, it's your ability to make civilised conversation that I respect


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

farmdog said:


> 25 pages of nothing APS ppl yet another thread of nothing.
> 
> see things don't change



so you read 25 pages of nothing?.......kersten pass the carrot please.......


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you kersten, I told you that Im not just a pretty face.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Purps, I'm Delilah dontcha know. Make men cut all their hair off and steal their masulinity while I'm at it. What do I need with a carrot?! Nina's got it anyway, hasn't she?


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Carrot??? what the?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Go back and start at the beginning Bucket...like we all had to  It'll all become (WAY TOO) clear.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

very clever getting that carrott in the pic eh....


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup...clever....that's what it is.... :lol:


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

the power puff girl pic?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 30, 2006)

she didnt hide it very well thou.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol don't talk to us til you've finished Missie, that's cheating. You'll see soon enough


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

BargainBucket said:


> Only people with physical complex's have pretty avatar photos, cause they are too scared to show the truth to strangers, and they use the internet to hide their ugly shells./quote]
> 
> soooo.....what does this mean for me?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh honey, there's no hope for you


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Im on dial up, i dont have time to search every page for answers. Someone tell this lonely girl whats going on please???


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

I just think it's damned hilarious that there's a picture of me floating around here....what do I hide behind now that the ugly truth is out there? :cry: :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

There was a pic of a girl in a bikini (not taken from the latest picture ta Mr Bredli ) and someone asked where she was hiding the carrot. She photoshopped one into the picture of herself. On her shoulder. It really loses something in the translation :shock:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

Kersten said:


> There was a pic of a girl in a bikini (not taken from the latest picture ta Mr Bredli ) and someone asked where she was hiding the carrot. She photoshopped one into the picture of herself. On her shoulder. It really loses something in the translation :shock:



i think we should start a poll on "will MrBredli get in trouble'......


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Kersten, seriously, i am on dial up and it would take me all week to find the relevant posts to go with the relevant comments. Whats the link to the pic? and whats the explanation to the carrot comments ect?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

I know you are, that's about as succinct as I can make it. One sec and I'll find the pics link, but unfortunately you need to see the other few pages of jokes around it too.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

Someone draw BB a diagram


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

i think we should start a poll....'will mrbredli get in trouble'...... Y/N?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

PM'd you the link Heather.


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, a diagram would be great thanks mr bredli. 

I dare you!!!


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

page 16 & 18


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a good boy.. :twisted:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 30, 2006)

> Yes, a diagram would be great thanks mr bredli.
> 
> I dare you!!!



I'd love to, but alas i've alreay had one warning tonight..  :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 30, 2006)

Awwww diddums :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 30, 2006)

where's sdaji...wheres alby...and where is pete????


----------



## NoOne (Mar 30, 2006)

BarginBucket??????

Heath/er Wilson by any chance?


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

No, sorry dugadugabowbow, thats not my last name.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok guess i was wrong, you sound very similar to an ex member from Darwin who went quiet recently.


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 30, 2006)

Ex member who went quiet? What was the members name?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 31, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> where's sdaji...wheres alby...and where is pete????



Hi purplefunkything, I'm about, but when I discovered that there were no turnips in here I lost interest in the thread and decided to let the singles find their suitors. Have fun


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 31, 2006)

lots of carrots but.... 
did you read the last 10 pages? good for a larf!  
nina found the thread (and a carrot), jnglegrrl is still missing and mrbredlis been spanked, lily, pete& alby are missing....green island perhaps......hhmmmmm

sod double sod........ look at that will ya.....im going to turn into a pumpkin again


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 31, 2006)

I finally read this whole thread.... 

now i have an irresistable urge to eat a bucket of chicken with a side of carrot


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 31, 2006)

And if this thread isn't a testiment as to why we need live java chat back I don't know what is :roll:


----------



## apalme08 (Mar 31, 2006)

ANYONE (male or female) who voluntarily owns a coldblooded predator- and feeds it cute furry mammals- can hardly be called normal or well-balanced.
That said, its time to go feed my baby.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

what happened to the bikinis, I especially liked the one mrbredli posted.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm sure if you ask him nicely, he'll model it for you personally this time Blue


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

Maybe, if i can find another piece of string that thin :lol: It wouldn't be a pretty sight though..


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Well it's the bikini he admires anyway.....so I'm sure he'd like it for that alone .....it IS the bikinis themselves you like so much...isn't it Blue?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry I've been away for so long. been brushing up on calculus and Satre in the hopes that I might make mysefl clever enough for Mr Clever again. By the way, for all the people who have been asking... no, Mr Brain Of The Earth is not, I repeat not Sdaji (sorry Sdaji). It is, in fact, someone WAY smarter than him!

now that I've cleared that up, back to bikinis!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Really Lily, there's only so many times you can tackle french existentialist writers before you have to admit you just can't cope :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh and ummmm like wow, bikinis are awesome


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

> Really Lily, there's only so many times you can tackle french existentialist writers before you have to admit you just can't cope



Actually, it's easier to decide that they simple do not exist.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 31, 2006)

for this thread I suggest reading Irigary. Satre had no time or inclination for bikinis.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

But Sartres girlfriend de Beauvoir sure did if I remember correctly...or at least she had a thing for the people who'd wear them :roll: 

That's very deep of you Magpie! I think I may have to do just that, like Lily, it's just all too much for me to handle


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Sorry I've been away for so long. been brushing up on calculus and Satre in the hopes that I might make mysefl clever enough for Mr Clever again. By the way, for all the people who have been asking... no, Mr Brain Of The Earth is not, I repeat not Sdaji (sorry Sdaji). It is, in fact, someone WAY smarter than him!
> 
> now that I've cleared that up, back to bikinis!



Silly Lily,

Perhaps you need to go back to the beginning and start with Descartes. Satre suggests that your partner in crime, Kersten, cannot possibly exist if she is in fact, related to God. Perhaps Kersten doesnt exist?? Perhaps you are Kersten? Perhaps you are Mr. Clever? Perhaps you have spent too long in the vegetable patch? :shock:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Silly Olive, 

Perhaps I AM the vegetable patch. Who is to say that the vegetables don't refuse now to talk given our typecasting them as dumb plants?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not related to him Olive, I'm marrying him


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I'm not related to him Olive, I'm marrying him



So quick to assign gender?????


----------



## reptililian (Mar 31, 2006)

But Descartes PROVED the existence of God, using mathematics (was it trig? I think it was trig)


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

I should hope that I'm able to assign gender to the man I'm with.... :shock: Mummy always did say to try before you buy :roll:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

reptililian said:


> But Descartes PROVED the existence of God, using mathematics (was it trig? I think it was trig)



How does he explain Zeno's paradoxes then? Have we finished flexing our mental capacity yet?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 31, 2006)

> But Sartres girlfriend de Beauvoir sure did if I remember correctly...or at least she had a thing for the people who'd wear them


Simone de Beauvoir annoys me. All she did was whinge on about her mother.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I should hope that I'm able to assign gender to the man I'm with.... :shock: Mummy always did say to try before you buy :roll:



Be sure to check the bottom of the bucket my dear :wink:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

Who likes pretty things? Who likes pretty things that shine?


----------



## reptililian (Mar 31, 2006)

> How does he explain Zeno's paradoxes then? Have we finished flexing our mental capacity yet?


Oh dear. No wonder Bigbrain 2006 thinks I'm dumb. i don't even know who Zeno is, let alone what his paradoxes were 

Oh oh, shiny things! Pretty shiny things! How i love pretty shiny things!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

But Lily! She was the person who made bicuriosity the fashion statement it is today! You can't badmouth the mother of the new black 

I thought Descartes "proved" God by thinking it was real.....?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Zeno....was the man who invented pretty shiny things?  (Hey I've got to at least pretend to have a clue who he was)


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

reptililian said:


> > How does he explain Zeno's paradoxes then? Have we finished flexing our mental capacity yet?
> 
> 
> Oh dear. No wonder Bigbrain 2006 thinks I'm dumb. i don't even know who Zeno is, let alone what his paradoxes were
> ...



I have told you about Achilles and the turtle before! :evil:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't know if we're done or not Olive, but it sure as hell got the topic off bikinis............
cue Blue's entrance....


----------



## reptililian (Mar 31, 2006)

Darling, it's nolonger "I think, therefore I am" but "I shop, therefore I am". God loves us. We know this because he gave us credit cards, and free choice as to whether or not we max them out!

It's a good thing we didn't let Anias Nin invent the new balck, or we'd all be sleeping with our parents.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

But she had the coolest boyfriend! Who cares if she and he were both maried to other people....or that she also slept with his wife...I think we just found the parents of modern "swinging" :shock:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 31, 2006)

Henry Miller is tops. I love swing and bigband!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

pmfsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Darling, it's nolonger "I think, therefore I am" but "I shop, therefore I am". God loves us. We know this because he gave us credit cards, and free choice as to whether or not we max them out!
> 
> It's a good thing we didn't let Anias Nin invent the new balck, or we'd all be sleeping with our parents.



I will use this as my intro into this thread.........single sugar daddy seeks young female with a distaste for anything sweet. Any takers?????
Oh, must also enjoy pina coladas and hate yoga :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh baby :wink: 

But get your own lines, the pina coladas is mine


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 31, 2006)

female??


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

BUDGIE SHOTS OLIVE!!!!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> female??



I'll make an exception for you big boy.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

Kersten said:


> BUDGIE SHOTS OLIVE!!!!



This is a reptile forum. No birds, please keep on topic.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 31, 2006)

To get back to bikinis and the like :shock: :twisted: :shock: 
who is going to be the first member to wear these?

http://www.cafepress.com/fuscusplay1.52924785

http://www.cafepress.com/fuscus_amplex.52834060

(mutters : not SexLataina, not SexLataina, not SexLataina ) 


approved by the admins


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 31, 2006)

is it time to release your pm's sexy???


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 31, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> To get back to bikinis and the like :shock: :twisted: :shock:
> who is going to be the first member to wear these?
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/fuscusplay1.52924785
> ...



I will.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh be still my beating heart!!!! 

Hands off Soulweaver, I'll fight you for him!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

haha this just keep getting weirder and weirder!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

wanted,- single hot female for man in relationship, must own a vast amount of bikinis.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

ooo, secret bikini liasons!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

interested?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

How can you say no to that Nina?! Why Blue I do believe you are the smooooothest man I've ever seen


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

The only thing is Blue you'll have to change the single bit to "woman in relationship" :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

I try my best :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## rockman (Mar 31, 2006)

TrueBlue , your kids ( all 6 of them ) say hi and your wife will be back on the 1st on April ,good luck ! :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

oh sorry ok, single, taken, married hot female wanted for bikini frolicing, buy young handsome, very unatractive in a bikini, man


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh Dear, someone catch me whilst I swoon over the delightful words of blue..


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

pmfsl


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Swooning? There is no swooning here. This is strictly french existentialists, no french romantic poets of the 19th century.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

scuse me while I hit the deck?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

rockman, shhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Mmmm yup sure that'll do nicely.

Oh look a pretty shiny butterfly....wearing a bikini!


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

> TrueBlue , your kids ( all 6 of them ) say hi and your wife will be back on the 1st on April ,good luck !



The other 7 kids not talking to him again?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 31, 2006)

Does he even know who they are?


----------



## rockman (Mar 31, 2006)

Magpie , I tried to talk to TrueBlue about not cooling his wife down again this winter , but he never seems to listen , he just breeds and breeds . You would think with all his kids and his snakes that he would not have time to on-line eh !


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

the need to breed is as strong as the need for bikinis.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

Jeez, TB; come up here and hang around the lagoon for a few days, you'll be all bikini'd out.


----------



## rockman (Mar 31, 2006)

NinaPeas , i don't think so , i suppose things that he didn't tell you , 1 - he's 5 ft tall , 2 - he's 61 next month , 3 - he's going bald quickly ( all the stress he's under with the kids ) , 4 - he's on the chunky ( 105kg ) side of life , lucky he got in quick with the kids eh , 5 - he forgets his kids name's , he has them tattooed on his chest to remember what to call them and he does not look pretty in a bikini .


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

Might have to, I think Ive worked out whats wrong. Since Ive always surfed my whole life there was always an abundance of bikini clad hot women, so much so that they just become an important part of the senery, sorta like a stream bubbling thru the forest. But after moving north to the swell less barrier reef protected beaches, there seems to be a massive lack of them and I think maybee Im going thru with drawls that is all, Im hopeing my condition will pass in the next few days. Thank you for all your support in my trying times.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2006)

rockman, I almost pmsl.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Blue, your plight has moved me to tears....really. Maybe we should establish some sort of relief fund?? :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well folks, following from 2 days of testing to see if us herpers actually do have any chance of finding love in the real world I have come to the conclusion that the APS Dating Forum is an absolute must. I have not had 1 single reply to my ad on RSVP. Perhaps I need the expert literary skills of Lily, Kersten and Dorian.


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 31, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Blue, your plight has moved me to tears....really. Maybe we should establish some sort of relief fund?? :lol:



His wife took care of that, 6 + 7 kids, remember


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

No Pete, you just need to put a pic of yourself in your profile... wearing a bikini of course...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2006)

Photo Posted. Most here will recognise it. At least it wont make the responses worse!!! Can't go below zero.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Perhaps you're looking at it the wrong way Wrasse......I think it's relief from the kids he's after! :wink:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

Hehe.. you should upload the pic i posted on here last night. I guarantee you'd get some responses then :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

well longtom has posted me in my best bikini on the pic thread, and yet I yern for more.


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 31, 2006)

Is this thread still going?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Is that you Blue??


----------



## BargainBucket (Mar 31, 2006)

Blue?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

No it's dead. Nobody can beat those pics of TB, so everyone's given up..


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

hello. whats happening.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

I was referring to some pics in another thread of Blue, I didn't realise they were him :shock:


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

do you like my pink bikini kersten.?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Lol it's stunning Blue 

But next time how bout we do it after prime time? :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2006)

Pics worked, we have our first response

"2 is definately better than one,when there is SYNERGY. P.S. Please don't ask for a photo as there isn't 1!"

However, under the rules of this site he or she doesn't exist as there are no pics.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

Blame longtom and wrasse not me they posted them.
Looks like a bikini parade, who wins?, me or april?.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 31, 2006)

We'll have to go to the judges on that one..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2006)

April have you read the 'Who's going to Peter's on Saturday" Thread" yet?

TrueBlue is flying down for the party.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 31, 2006)

I think the nakedness of my left leg may push me in front.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 31, 2006)

Well as weird as I feel saying it...you do Blue. If we HAVE to have bikini shots, I'd prefer ones that involve adults.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 31, 2006)

xxyyz


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 1, 2006)

bump.....opps, wrong thread....


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 1, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I was referring to some pics in another thread of Blue, I didn't realise they were him :shock:



where this thread kersten so i can have a perve???


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 1, 2006)

me and my date go everywhere together. you could say we are inseperable.
cheers.


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

just wanted to get the 500th post


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 2, 2006)

I just wanted to get the 501st post :twisted:


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 2, 2006)

would it be stupid to say i wanted the 502nd post?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 2, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> would it be stupid to say i wanted the 502nd post?


 wouldn't stop you though :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 2, 2006)

Is this thread dead already?


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 2, 2006)

505 woot? lol i would say so magpie


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 3, 2006)

Well...you go offline for a few days and discover a thread that started on top of Mt.Kosciousko ended up in the gutter. 

I still think it would be a good idea. And I'm volunteering. 

I'll happily vent budgie smuggler and bikini pics....!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

AAAAUUUURRRRGGGGHHHH!!!! :shock:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

i was gunna say...where have you been antlady???? youve missed nina's birthday cake and the carrots and the turnips and the.......................


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

Kersten said:


> AAAAUUUURRRRGGGGHHHH!!!! :shock:



hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.... nope, try again its just not you


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

Course it's me :shock: Well actually it's Hunter. But either will do.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

cant read it...looks like it says Gonzo... r u a muppet?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

Yup it says Gonzo. And down the bottom it says it never got weird enough for me.

Maybe I am a muppet....how'd you know if I wasn't?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 3, 2006)

Nina had a birthday cake? And I missed the carrots and turnips? Crikey! I'll never catch up! 

I was involuntarily offline. Stupid Internet Providers.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 3, 2006)

One easy way to check if you're a muppet....

Is someones hand up your a s s? LMAO!


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Yup it says Gonzo. And down the bottom it says it never got weird enough for me.
> 
> Maybe I am a muppet....how'd you know if I wasn't?



  pmsl  and you to antlady....reminds me of that old saying....is my face red? then its not up my......!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember that one Purple! 

I actually laughed out loud when I typed that one!


----------

